
Is Genius Born or Made - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/the-polgar-prodigies-is-genius-born-or-made/
======
voiper1
Dan Ariely isn't a mere pop-sci author, but holds a Ph.D. (1996) in cognitive
psychology from the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill.

The general shape of Ericsson's research
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K._Anders_Ericsson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K._Anders_Ericsson)
is that other than height, vocal cord size, and body build, EVERYTHING can be
improved with training.

That means: a high IQ only means you can do something new decently well the
first time. Once people start learning & practicing, the IQ isn't the deciding
factor.

